# Shcs



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Candi got 1st BOB and her 1st IC. Then got 3 x 1st in her sides and 2 x 2nds.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

congrats to you and your furbaby  x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Candi got 1st BOB and her 1st IC. Then got 3 x 1st in her sides and 2 x 2nds.


Well done Biawhiska thats a great result. Hope you are nice and warm tonight, I bet its flippin freezin there tonight.

Izzie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi BW 

Congratulations on Candis win im sure it was very well deserved.


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

congratulations bet you are really proud i know i would be.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Great result :thumbup1:

Well done Candi xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Guys  Yes I'm well Chuffed!:cornut:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

:cornut:wow welldone on the ic


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh congrates   that wonderfull


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I saw Candi today then!

Me and the other half went for a mosey round hehe

Congrats!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

very pretty, congrats!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Very well done to Candi and you.

Alan :biggrin:


----------



## Helemez (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations, lovely to meet you on Saturday and Candi well deserved her win


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello :yikes: never knew you were on here.... LOL


----------

